# le donne



## Old Asudem (24 Ottobre 2008)

So già che qualche uomo s'irriterà ma ancora una volta , dopo mesi in questo forum e anni in altri, mi si conferma quanto ho sempre constatato: considero le donne veramente più malleabili, intelligenti, comprensive e capace di confrontarsi della maggioranza degli uomini che leggo. Ultima ,ma non certo per importanza, leggo decisamente una simpatia, un 'ironia e autoironia molto più al femminile che al maschile.
Le donne hanno una capacità di mettersi in discussione, di esaminarsi e modificare le proprie opinioni che gli uomini veramente si sognano.
E noto anche come questo mélange di ruoli e cambiamenti dei tempi abbia portato parecchi uomini ad avere assunto caratteristiche un tempo prettamente (e ingiustamente) considerate solo  femminili.
Permalosità, totale chiusura al dialogo nel momento in cui non si ricevono i consensi ai quali si ambisce.
Insomma, è solo un piccolo inno alle donne che più passa il tempo più considero veramente grandi (tranne rarissime eccezioni)
Questo non vuol dire che non legga anche di uomini interessanti ma ,in tutta sincerità ,in netta minoranza.


----------



## tatitati (24 Ottobre 2008)




----------



## Old geisha (24 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> So già che qualche uomo s'irriterà ma ancora una volta , dopo mesi in questo forum e anni in altri, mi si conferma quanto ho sempre constatato: considero le donne veramente più malleabili, intelligenti, comprensive e capace di confrontarsi della maggioranza degli uomini che leggo. Ultima ,ma non certo per importanza, leggo decisamente una simpatia, un 'ironia e autoironia molto più al femminile che al maschile.
> Le donne hanno una capacità di mettersi in discussione, di esaminarsi e modificare le proprie opinioni che gli uomini veramente si sognano.
> E noto anche come questo mélange di ruoli e cambiamenti dei tempi abbia portato parecchi uomini ad avere assunto caratteristiche un tempo prettamente (e ingiustamente) considerate solo femminili.
> Permalosità, totale chiusura al dialogo nel momento in cui non si ricevono i consensi ai quali si ambisce.
> ...


quanto è vero.........


----------



## Mari' (24 Ottobre 2008)

*Grazie cara!






*​


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Ottobre 2008)

Preciso che non è un appunto agli uomini ma una considerazione frutto di esperienza


----------



## brugola (24 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Ultima ,ma non certo per importanza, leggo decisamente *una simpatia, un 'ironia e autoironia molto più al femminile che al maschile.*
> Le donne hanno una capacità di mettersi in discussione, di esaminarsi e modificare le proprie opinioni che gli uomini veramente si sognano.


mi ci rispecchio in un modo disgustoso


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> mi ci rispecchio in un modo disgustoso


dillo a me!! sono stata la musa per eccellenza di questa frase


----------



## brugola (24 Ottobre 2008)

devo dire però che ultimamente ho letto molta ironia anche in un sacco di uomini del forum, e tra l'altro quell'ironia sottile ma efficace che a me garba tanto.
Ne parlavamo ieri, secondo me in questo forum siamo delle gran belle persone. 
per me un pò di più....naturlich


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> devo dire però che ultimamente ho letto molta ironia anche in un sacco di uomini del forum, e tra l'altro quell'ironia sottile ma efficace che a me garba tanto.
> Ne parlavamo ieri, secondo me in questo forum siamo delle gran belle persone.
> per me un pò di più....naturlich


sì, di uomini simpatici ne leggo anch'io.


----------



## Old oscar (24 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> So già che qualche uomo s'irriterà ma ancora una volta , dopo mesi in questo forum e anni in altri, mi si conferma quanto ho sempre constatato: considero le donne veramente più malleabili, intelligenti, comprensive e capace di confrontarsi della maggioranza degli uomini che leggo. Ultima ,ma non certo per importanza, leggo decisamente una simpatia, un 'ironia e autoironia molto più al femminile che al maschile.
> Le donne hanno una capacità di mettersi in discussione, di esaminarsi e modificare le proprie opinioni che gli uomini veramente si sognano.
> E noto anche come questo mélange di ruoli e cambiamenti dei tempi abbia portato parecchi uomini ad avere assunto caratteristiche un tempo prettamente (e ingiustamente) considerate solo femminili.
> Permalosità, totale chiusura al dialogo nel momento in cui non si ricevono i consensi ai quali si ambisce.
> ...


Si, la penso esattamente come te. 
Sai, molte volte mi capita di voler dire ad una donna " lo sai che sei stupenda ? "
poi non lo dico ( lo penso solamente ) per paura di essere frainteso e che pensi che le stia facendo la corte. 


 rosso :Le donne sono stupende, e quando perdono un poco della loro meravigliosa natura è perchè cercano di imitare noi uomini.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (24 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> Si, la penso esattamente come te.
> Sai, molte volte mi capita di voler dire ad una donna " lo sai che sei stupenda ? "
> poi non lo dico ( lo penso solamente ) per paura di essere frainteso e che pensi che le stia facendo la corte.
> 
> ...


 
che intendi dire quando dici ad una donna che è stupenda?


in grassetto: quanto è vero


----------



## Old topi (24 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> So già che qualche uomo s'irriterà ma ancora una volta , dopo mesi in questo forum e anni in altri, mi si conferma quanto ho sempre constatato: considero le donne veramente più malleabili, intelligenti, comprensive e capace di confrontarsi della maggioranza degli uomini che leggo. Ultima ,ma non certo per importanza, leggo decisamente una simpatia, un 'ironia e autoironia molto più al femminile che al maschile.
> Le donne hanno una capacità di mettersi in discussione, di esaminarsi e modificare le proprie opinioni che gli uomini veramente si sognano.
> E noto anche come questo mélange di ruoli e cambiamenti dei tempi abbia portato parecchi uomini ad avere assunto caratteristiche un tempo prettamente (e ingiustamente) considerate solo femminili.
> Permalosità, totale chiusura al dialogo nel momento in cui non si ricevono i consensi ai quali si ambisce.
> ...


 sottoscrivo


----------



## soleluna80 (24 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> So già che qualche uomo s'irriterà ma ancora una volta , dopo mesi in questo forum e anni in altri, mi si conferma quanto ho sempre constatato: considero le donne veramente più malleabili, intelligenti, comprensive e capace di confrontarsi della maggioranza degli uomini che leggo. Ultima ,ma non certo per importanza, leggo decisamente una simpatia, un 'ironia e autoironia molto più al femminile che al maschile.
> *Le donne hanno una capacità di mettersi in discussione, di esaminarsi e modificare le proprie opinioni* che gli uomini veramente si sognano.
> E noto anche come questo mélange di ruoli e cambiamenti dei tempi abbia portato parecchi uomini ad avere assunto caratteristiche un tempo prettamente (e ingiustamente) considerate solo femminili.
> Permalosità, totale chiusura al dialogo nel momento in cui non si ricevono i consensi ai quali si ambisce.
> ...


 
Io dico sempre che solo gli idioti non cambiano mai idea


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Ottobre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Io dico sempre che solo gli idioti non cambiano mai idea


anch'io.
Ma son spesso più idioti uomini che donne


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Ottobre 2008)

Dovremmo raccogliere l'opinione in merito di almeno una parte degli uomini del forum.
C'è il rischio di considerare più intelligente, ironico ecc chi ha il nostro tipo di intelligenza e ironia.
Infatti è questo il mio timore, quando penso le stesse cose che ha scritto Asudem (tirandomi fuori per l'ironia, non sono molto spiritosa... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 , mentre concordo rispetto all'intelligenza :risata

	
	
		
		
	


	




   .


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (24 Ottobre 2008)

le femmine di qualunque razza sulla terra sono sempre le più pericolose, altro che malleabili. Credo che lo spirito della mantide religiosa, che ritenevo albergare solo negli insetti, in realtà risiede in qualunque femmina, anche umana. Forse è dipeso dalla circostanza che per allevare la prole bisogna per forza di cose essere pronte alla sanguinarietà ed alla temerarietà.


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (24 Ottobre 2008)

in tutto questo, sentimenti, rimorsi e rimpianti non so proprio come facciano ad esistere nella mente della femmina.


----------



## Iris (24 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> le femmine di qualunque razza sulla terra sono sempre le più pericolose, altro che malleabili. Credo che lo spirito della mantide religiosa, che ritenevo albergare solo negli insetti, in realtà risiede in qualunque femmina, anche umana. Forse è dipeso dalla circostanza che per allevare la prole bisogna per forza di cose essere pronte alla sanguinarietà ed alla temerarietà.


Hai ragione, le femmine di animali sono piuttosto bellicose quando devono difendere la prole; mentre gli uomini sono bellicosi per ben altre ragioni (potere, Terra e ricchezze).
Le donnne hanno alte priorità evidentemente. E grazie a queste priorità che la razza umana invece di andare incontro all'estinzione, si è perpetuata.
Ringrazia tua madre.


----------



## La Lupa (24 Ottobre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Hai ragione, le femmine di animali sono piuttosto bellicose quando devono difendere la prole; mentre gli uomini sono bellicosi per ben altre ragioni (potere, Terra e ricchezze).
> Le donnne hanno alte priorità evidentemente. E grazie a queste priorità che la razza umana invece di andare incontro all'estinzione, si è perpetuata.
> Ringrazia tua madre.


A abbracciala da parte nostra.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




(scherzo, maialino puzzolente)   

	
	
		
		
	


	












((non dicevo a te, Iris eh..))


Belle le donne. Belle belle belle. Anche quelle brutte.
Belle che capiscono tutto, anche le più sceme.
Belle che sono sempre pronte. A tutto. A qualunque cosa. E muoiono con eleganza. E invecchiano profumando.
Belle che mi piacciono da matti.
Che c'hanno dentro proprio il mondo intero.

Non ci provo nemmeno a fare un paragone con gli uomini. Non ci sono i termini.

Io ringrazio tanto tanto di essere donna. Maddonna quante cose non saprei mai, se fossi uomo!


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (24 Ottobre 2008)

quante cose non sapresti? Ad esempio come inserire un O.B. ?


----------



## La Lupa (24 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> quante cose non sapresti? Ad esempio come inserire un O.B. ?


Per esempio, sì.

Tu hai mai inserito un ob?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> quante cose non sapresti? Ad esempio come inserire un O.B. ?


 Le donne si fanno fregare dall'istinto materno e sono comprensive con te...


----------



## Mari' (24 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Le donne si fanno fregare dall'*istinto materno e sono comprensive con te...*


Core di mamma non inganna!


----------



## La Lupa (24 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Le donne si fanno fregare dall'istinto materno e sono comprensive con te...


Guarda Persichè... m'hai levato i tasti dai diti...


----------



## Old mirtilla (24 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> A abbracciala da parte nostra.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hai questa opinione su tutte le donne perchè nn conosci la mia "collega".....


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (24 Ottobre 2008)

no, però ogni tanto ho stappato, tirando il cordino coi denti, in maniera lentissima.




La Lupa ha detto:


> Per esempio, sì.
> 
> Tu hai mai inserito un ob?


 
E' questo il mio punto di forza!!!!



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Le donne si fanno fregare dall'istinto materno e sono comprensive con te...


----------



## Old cornofrancese (24 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> leggo decisamente una simpatia, un 'ironia e autoironia molto più al femminile che al maschile.
> Le donne hanno una capacità di mettersi in discussione, di esaminarsi e modificare le proprie opinioni che gli uomini veramente si sognano.



rosso: lo credo anche io, anche se credo di essere abbastanza ironico e autoironico... anzi, forse credo di essere anche un po' donna...  

	
	
		
		
	


	









verde: su questo concordo meno, conosco tante donne che nn sono così 'flessibili' (in senso buono) e ne conosco altrettante che cambiano per interesse...


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Ottobre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> rosso: lo credo anche io, anche se credo di essere abbastanza ironico e autoironico... anzi, forse credo di essere anche un po' donna...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh madonnina santa cornino!! inizi anche tu coi colori?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








io generalizzo...ti farò una confessione: ci sono anche tante stronze..


----------



## La Lupa (24 Ottobre 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> hai questa opinione su tutte le donne perchè nn conosci la mia "collega".....


Che scema!


----------



## Old mirtilla (24 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Che scema!


 
lei?? guarda. nn puoi minimamente immaginare!!!


----------



## La Lupa (24 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> no, però ogni tanto ho stappato, tirando il cordino coi denti, in maniera lentissima.


Ma che schifo!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma va a lavorare, và... fanfalucco!


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Ottobre 2008)

AVVISO ALL'UTENZA (MA SOPRATUTTO LA LUPA 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )  
VI PREGO DI STENDERE UN VELO DI FLANELLA PESANTE SULL'IMMAGINE DI INSONNE CHE ESTRAE COI DENTI UN OB


----------



## Iris (24 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> no, però ogni tanto ho stappato, tirando il cordino coi denti, in maniera lentissima.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Veramente va fatto con un colpo secco.


----------



## Mari' (24 Ottobre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> rosso: lo credo anche io, anche se credo di essere abbastanza ironico e autoironico... anzi, forse credo di essere anche un po' donna...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Asudem ha detto:


> oh madonnina santa cornino!! *inizi anche tu coi colori??*
> 
> 
> 
> ...
























  ... ORAMAI E' UN VIRUZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (24 Ottobre 2008)

... è il mio preliminare preferito!!


----------



## Iris (24 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> AVVISO ALL'UTENZA (MA SOPRATUTTO LA LUPA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ho riso talmente forte che si sono affacciati nella mia stanza!!!


----------



## Iris (24 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> ... è il mio preliminare preferito!!


Se sapessi qual è il mio...


----------



## Old cornofrancese (24 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> oh madonnina santa cornino!! inizi anche tu coi colori??


no, ero ironico, in realtà volevo usare 7-8 colori diversi... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Asudem ha detto:


> io generalizzo...ti farò una confessione: ci sono anche tante stronze..


vabbè, io nn sono un campione statistico ma credo che neanche le donne che sono qui lo siano... se si guardano gli uomini qui dentro a me paiono tutti dei mezzi coglioni (me compreso), ma, battute a parte, nn credo che sia così...


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma che schifo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eccallà..non ho fatto in tempo


----------



## Old geisha (24 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> AVVISO ALL'UTENZA (MA SOPRATUTTO LA LUPA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no io vomito............ mi ricorda il mio dolce cagnolino quando se l'è mangiato .......


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> ... è il mio preliminare preferito!!


dev'esser per forza un ob? no perchè c'è la mia vicina che c'ha un neonato che caga come un leone e intasa sempre la pattuma coi pannoloni


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Ottobre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> no, ero ironico, in realtà volevo usare 7-8 colori diversi...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Veramente a me sembrate un possibile campione rappresentativo del meglio che c'è in circolazione 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ...almeno avete dei dubbi ...sai quanto ci sono che fanno le stesse fesserie e sono convinti di essere dei fighi???


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Ottobre 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> no io vomito............ mi ricorda il mio dolce cagnolino quando se l'è mangiato .......


anche il mio è tornato dalla trotterellata nel  parco col ricordino in  bocca


----------



## Old geisha (24 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> anche il mio è tornato dalla trotterellata nel parco col ricordino in bocca


 non mi far pensare quanto mi è costato in lassativi ed ecografie ........


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Ottobre 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> non mi far pensare quanto mi è costato in lassativi ed ecografie ........


l'ha ingoiato?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












il mio è molto più chic..l'ha sputato alla terza mia urlata


----------



## Mari' (24 Ottobre 2008)

*ECCO!*

Con il cordoncino degli OB abbiamo raggiunto il MASSIMO  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  mancava solo questo!


----------



## La Lupa (24 Ottobre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Ho riso talmente forte che si sono affacciati nella mia stanza!!!


Io a forza di sputare, ho chiesto che mi comprino una copertina per la tastiera.
E' appiccicosa come le mani di un bimbo al luna park.


----------



## Iris (24 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Io a forza di sputare, ho chiesto che mi comprino una copertina per la tastiera.
> E' appiccicosa come le mani di un bimbo al luna park.


Smetti di mangiare liquirizie..quelle appiccicano


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Con il cordoncino degli OB abbiamo raggiunto il MASSIMO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


infatti 

	
	
		
		
	


	




non mi stroiate il tred sulle donne con ste zozzerie!!!














  tiè


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (24 Ottobre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Smetti di mangiare liquirizie..quelle appiccicano


 ma magari è per la pressione


----------



## Iris (24 Ottobre 2008)

Ma lo sapete che una volta per un Ob sono finita dal dottore..si era incastrato.
Vedi, l'utilità di Insonne!!!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (24 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> ... è il mio preliminare preferito!!


 ma ti fai la barba e contropelo prima?


----------



## Old cornofrancese (24 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Veramente a me sembrate un possibile campione rappresentativo del meglio che c'è in circolazione
> 
> 
> 
> ...



persa, sotto certi aspetti hai ragione, però il discorso vale anche per gli uomini... io nn è tanto che bazzico qui, ma ultimamente ho visto solo storie di uomini 'disperati' per aver tradito... beh, dove sono le donne che erano con loro nei tradimenti? come mai nn ne vedo qui di 'disperate' o 'pensose'?


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Ottobre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma lo sapete che una volta per un Ob sono finita dal dottore..si era incastrato.
> * Vedi, l'utilità di Insonne!!!*

















vi giuro, non ci riesco...mi sforzo ma non ci riesco ad immaginare la scena di un pirla accucciato fra le cosce che coi denti tira un cordoncino ...


----------



## Old geisha (24 Ottobre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> persa, sotto certi aspetti hai ragione, però il discorso vale anche per gli uomini... io nn è tanto che bazzico qui, ma ultimamente ho visto solo storie di uomini 'disperati' per aver tradito... beh, dove sono le donne che erano con loro nei tradimenti? come mai nn ne vedo qui di 'disperate' o 'pensose'?


eccomi qua?
che intendi per disperate e pensose?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (24 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> vi giuro, non ci riesco...mi sforzo ma non ci riesco ad immaginare la scena di un pirla accucciato fra le cosce che coi denti tira un cordoncino ...


che poi tra l'altro, e scusate l'OT....ma voi lo fate col ciclo?


----------



## Iris (24 Ottobre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> persa, sotto certi aspetti hai ragione, però il discorso vale anche per gli uomini... io nn è tanto che bazzico qui, ma ultimamente ho visto solo storie di uomini 'disperati' per aver tradito... beh, dove sono le donne che erano con loro nei tradimenti? come mai nn ne vedo qui di 'disperate' o 'pensose'?


Perchè sono più sincere e hanno il senso del ridicolo!!!
Quando ti fai una trombata clandestina, non ha senso suonare la capanaa morto e versare lacrime di coccodrillo.


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> che poi tra l'altro, e scusate l'OT....ma voi lo fate col ciclo?


emma ti prego..................


----------



## Old cornofrancese (24 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> infatti
> 
> 
> 
> ...


se poi pensi che per ora ci sto scrivendo solo* io* seriamente...  

	
	
		
		
	


	

















ps: ecco, no, mi sono arrivate risp serie!


----------



## Mari' (24 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> infatti
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cambiamo argomento va  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Dove si va l'anno prossimo in vacanza?


----------



## Iris (24 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> vi giuro, non ci riesco...mi sforzo ma non ci riesco ad immaginare la scena di un pirla accucciato fra le cosce che coi denti tira un cordoncino ...


Io si. Da uno che è capace di fare e dire ciò che ci propina Insonne, si me lo aspetto!!!

Non dimentichiamo che è stato capace di annusare le mutande della lituana.


----------



## Mari' (24 Ottobre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Io si. Da uno che è capace di fare e dire ciò che ci propina Insonne, si me lo aspetto!!!
> 
> Non dimentichiamo che è stato capace di *annusare le mutande* della lituana.







​


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Ottobre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Io si. Da uno che è capace di fare e dire ciò che ci propina Insonne, si me lo aspetto!!!
> *
> Non dimentichiamo che è stato capace di annusare le mutande della lituana*.


vabbè dai, ho capito...oggi basta con thè e caffè


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (24 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> emma ti prego..................


 sono seria medusina, state a commentare l'uscita di insonne come se fosse normale avere un uomo con la testa tra le tue gambe mentre hai il ciclo....
cmq scusa, non volevo esagerare


----------



## Old mirtilla (24 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> ... è il mio preliminare preferito!!


 
ma sei insonne o Dracula??
Poi


----------



## Old mirtilla (24 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> ... è il mio preliminare preferito!!


 
ma sei insonne o Dracula??
Poi nn


----------



## Old geisha (24 Ottobre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Io si. Da uno che è capace di fare e dire ciò che ci propina Insonne, si me lo aspetto!!!
> 
> Non dimentichiamo che è stato capace di annusare le mutande della lituana.


----------



## Old mirtilla (24 Ottobre 2008)

....nn si dice preliminare, ma antipasto!
O ouverture, se sei raffinato!!


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> sono seria medusina, state a commentare l'uscita di insonne come se fosse normale avere un uomo con la testa tra le tue gambe mentre hai il ciclo....
> cmq scusa, non volevo esagerare


è che poi arrivano come i condor... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





io a volte lo faccio col ciclo. Mi fa passare il dolore di pancia non so perchè.
Insomma...son costretta


----------



## Old cornofrancese (24 Ottobre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Perchè sono più sincere e hanno il senso del ridicolo!!!


beh, scusa, le donne sono sincere col senso del ridicolo (cioè meritate un applauso) invece gli uomini sono fighi e se ne vantano (cioè sono stronzi)? boh, mi paion due pesi e due misure...



Iris ha detto:


> Quando ti fai una trombata clandestina, non ha senso suonare la capanaa morto e versare lacrime di coccodrillo.


infatti è per quello che, bonariamente, dico che ci sono degli uomini 'coglioni', per tradire ci vogliono le palle e gli uomini nn ce l'hanno, ci cascano e se ne pentono in maniera piuttosto stupida.


----------



## Old geisha (24 Ottobre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> beh, scusa, le donne sono sincere col senso del ridicolo (cioè meritate un applauso) invece gli uomini sono fighi e se ne vantano (cioè sono stronzi)? boh, mi paion due pesi e due misure...
> 
> 
> infatti è per quello che, bonariamente, dico che ci sono degli uomini 'coglioni', per tradire ci vogliono le palle e gli uomini nn ce l'hanno, ci cascano e se ne pentono in maniera piuttosto stupida.


parole sante


----------



## Iris (24 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> è che poi arrivano come i condor...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Pure a me. Sono le contrazioni orgasmiche che procurano sollievo alla dismenorrea.


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Ottobre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Pure a me. Sono le contrazioni orgasmiche che procurano sollievo alla dismenorrea.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (24 Ottobre 2008)

_“Beh? Non avete mai visto qualcuno farsi un tè?”_

 -* Dracula **(o insonne? ndr) immergendo un tampax usato in una tazza di acqua calda.

*(tratto da http://nonciclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Assorbente)


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Ottobre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> _“Beh? Non avete mai visto qualcuno farsi un tè?”_
> 
> -* Dracula **(o insonne? ndr) immergendo un tampax usato in una tazza di acqua calda.
> 
> *(tratto da http://nonciclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Assorbente)


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (24 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> è che poi arrivano come i condor...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


io solo da fidanzata perchè ci vedevamo solo nei week end...e con una caterva di asciugamani di spugna sul letto


----------



## Old cornofrancese (24 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


>


dai, ero stato più o meno serio fino ad ora, ora nn ce la facevo più, avevo sforzato troppo il neurone...


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Ottobre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> dai, ero stato più o meno serio fino ad ora, ora *nn ce la facevo più, avevo sforzato troppo il neurone.*..


----------



## Old cornofrancese (24 Ottobre 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> parole sante


anche io me ne sono pentito, ma nn sono stato a piangere più di tanto, tanto ormai avevo tradito... io quando son venuto qui ho cercato di capire _perché_ avevo tradito, cosa mi mancava e come ricominciare...


----------



## Old cornofrancese (24 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


>


oddio, ho scritto un altro messaggio serio...


----------



## Old geisha (24 Ottobre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> anche io me ne sono pentito, ma nn sono stato a piangere più di tanto, tanto ormai avevo tradito... io quando son venuto qui ho cercato di capire _perché_ avevo tradito, cosa mi mancava e come ricominciare...


vedi io non me ne pento, ho sofferto e soffro ma ho capito tanto di me, di mio marito e forse ho capito troppo......


----------



## Old Staff (24 Ottobre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Io si. Da uno che è capace di fare e dire ciò che ci propina Insonne, si me lo aspetto!!!
> 
> Non dimentichiamo che è stato capace di annusare le mutande della lituana.


Si pregano gli utenti di non usare episodi della vita privata raccontata da altri utenti per un uso inappropriato di tali informazioni.

Lo stesso ammonimento vale per lo stesso Insonne nei confronti di Verena (vedasi altro thread).

Grazie


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Ottobre 2008)

Staff ha detto:


> Si pregano gli utenti di non usare episodi della vita privata raccontata da altri utenti per un uso inappropriato di tali informazioni.
> 
> Lo stesso ammonimento vale per lo stesso Insonne nei confronti di Verena (vedasi altro thread).
> 
> Grazie


veramente sta scritto lì nero su bianco...
comunque vabbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbeeeeeeeeeeeeeeennnnnneeeee
okkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Mari' (24 Ottobre 2008)

Staff ha detto:


> Si pregano gli utenti di non usare episodi della vita privata raccontata da altri utenti per un uso inappropriato di tali informazioni.
> 
> Lo stesso ammonimento vale per lo stesso Insonne nei confronti di Verena (vedasi altro thread).
> 
> Grazie


Oh bella! ​
Ma se e' tutto pubblico, basta andare a cercare tra i vecchi 3d  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ... sempre se non c'e' passato Arthr con la falciatrice ed il tagliacuci  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  per il "restyling"  

	
	
		
		
	


	













STAFF ... non ti/vi capisco a volte.​


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Le donne si fanno fregare dall'istinto materno e sono comprensive con te...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Ottobre 2008)

Staff ha detto:


> Si pregano gli utenti di non usare episodi della vita privata raccontata da altri utenti per un uso inappropriato di tali informazioni.
> 
> Lo stesso ammonimento vale per lo stesso Insonne nei confronti di Verena (vedasi altro thread).
> 
> Grazie


 Non c'è paragone tra il tono dei due post.
Non c'è paragone tra confrontare comportamenti dello stesso utente e dare giudizi "morali" sulle persone.


----------



## soleluna80 (24 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> che poi tra l'altro, e scusate l'OT....ma voi lo fate col ciclo?


 
Beh, se a lui non fa impressione e tu non hai dolori alla pancia  why not??


----------



## Mari' (24 Ottobre 2008)

Tra un po  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  se ne usciranno tutte con l'imene nuovo/ricucito/vergini (con i maschi non saprei) qua dentro ... TUTTI SANTI E SUBITO!


MAH!


BOH!











​


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Ottobre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Beh, se a lui non fa impressione e tu non hai dolori alla pancia  why not??


e se in più lui ti prepara una torta il gioco è fatto


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Tra un po
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cioè??


----------



## Old Staff (24 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Oh bella!​
> 
> 
> Ma se e' tutto pubblico, basta andare a cercare tra i vecchi 3d
> ...


Non è il riportare gli episodi (chi li ha postati, se non è stupido, sapeva  quel che faceva e che sarebbero stati di pubblico dominio) ma l'uso "malevolo" che vien criticato.

Se poi vi son sospetti di aver occultato volutamente thread (oltre a quelli - 3 - di cui si è già detto) si è pregati di palesarli allo Staff.

Diversamente si prega di evitare inutili boutade.

Grazie


----------



## soleluna80 (24 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> e se in più lui ti prepara una torta il gioco è fatto


 
Come dicevo...ogni occasione è buona!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Ottobre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Come dicevo...ogni occasione è buona!!!


insaziabile


----------



## Mari' (24 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> cioè??


... che scompariranno i vecchi post, le storie ed il motivo del loro ingresso nel forum.


----------



## soleluna80 (24 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> insaziabile








  chi iooo??


----------



## soleluna80 (24 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showthread.php?t=8674&page=10
> .


 
Tu 6 completamente pazzo, altro che balle!


----------



## La Lupa (24 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> Congratulazioni ... vacca ...


Ovviamente, rivolto alla lituana.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




That's ammmore.


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Ottobre 2008)

ma porca maiala zozza, ma possibile che non sai insultare senza risultare posseduto dal demonio??
e cancella quella stronzata del cancro ,razza di cretino!


----------



## Minerva (24 Ottobre 2008)

invece di sottolineare piccolezze sarebbe bene che lo staff provvedesse a cancellare il post di insonne .è la prima volta che mi viene da pensare ad una censura ma davvero si è raggiunto un limite invalicabile.


----------



## soleluna80 (24 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma porca maiala zozza, ma possibile che non sai insultare senza risultare posseduto dal demonio??
> e cancella quella stronzata del cancro ,razza di cretino!


 
Lascia stare asu, quando una persona al posto del cervello ha la diarrea può dire solo cagate! Non sa quel che dice porello, è completamente idiota


----------



## Mari' (24 Ottobre 2008)

Staff ha detto:


> Non è il riportare gli episodi (chi li ha postati, se non è stupido, sapeva  quel che faceva e che sarebbero stati di pubblico dominio) ma l'uso "malevolo" che vien criticato. *Molte volte e' per rinfrescare la memoria corta di certe persone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lo so che la semplicita' e' per pochi, quelli grandi ... potevi scrivere "arguzia" al posto di "boutade"... questo linguaggio lascialo ai politici, a loro serve non farsi capire.

Ciao ciao!


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Ottobre 2008)

STAFF, VOGLIAMO INTERVENIRE O NO??


----------



## La Lupa (24 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/postings.php?do=managepost&p=414874 .


Sei uno scemo, Insonne.


----------



## La Lupa (24 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> STAFF, VOGLIAMO INTERVENIRE O NO??


Asdu, tu hai aperto il tred, tu lo puoi lucchettare.


----------



## soleluna80 (24 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> no rivolto a quella vacca di Iris, che divulga pure informazioni personali avute non si sa come, sta ********. Deve sputare sangue in mezzo agli spasmi febbrili, sta merda.


 
ma v a f f a n c u l o!
Bon, mi do il cartellino rosso da sola tè capì staff?


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (24 Ottobre 2008)

pure tu.



La Lupa ha detto:


> Sei uno scemo, Insonne.


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Sei uno scemo, Insonne.


puoi non quotarlo così che quando lo cancellano non debbano inseguire i nostri quote?

non si dice scemo dalle mia parti...


----------



## Old cornofrancese (24 Ottobre 2008)

dai, raga, ora si esagera, via...


----------



## Minerva (24 Ottobre 2008)

no, veramente mi fa ridere che si riprenda qualcuno per la questione delle mutande che è stata ripetuta per settimane.


----------



## soleluna80 (24 Ottobre 2008)

Beh, alleggeriamo i toni....

dicevo a Medusa, insaziabile io????  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 con un visino così dolce??


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Ottobre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Beh, alleggeriamo i toni....
> 
> dicevo a Medusa, insaziabile io????
> 
> ...


e che ne so?
io so solo che ti abbiamo prenotato per il pokerino


----------



## soleluna80 (24 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> e che ne so?
> io so solo che ti abbiamo prenotato per il pokerino


Biondina, capelli mossi...insomma la classica iconografia di un angioletto..


----------



## Mari' (24 Ottobre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, veramente mi fa ridere che si riprenda qualcuno per la questione delle mutande che è stata ripetuta per settimane.


Appunto! E scritta a chiare lettere nel forum.


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Ottobre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Biondina, capelli mossi, *tabula rasa*...insomma la classica iconografia di un angioletto..


----------



## soleluna80 (24 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


>


'starda!


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Ottobre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> 'starda!


perchè??

gli angeli non hanno sesso...


----------



## soleluna80 (24 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> perchè??
> 
> gli angeli non hanno sesso...


 Ce l'hanno, ce l'hanno....


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Ottobre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Ce l'hanno, ce l'hanno....
















  p  irletta!!


----------



## soleluna80 (24 Ottobre 2008)

Devo studiare e non ho voglia....


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Ottobre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Devo studiare e non ho voglia....


ma dai...è venerdì prenditi un pomeriggio di vacanza


----------



## soleluna80 (24 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma dai...è venerdì prenditi un pomeriggio di vacanza


 
Devo preparare l'esame di abilitazione a guida turistica a Mi...non immaginavo avessa così tanti monumenti....la prox volta provo l'esame x guida turistica a Gratosolio


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showthread.php?t=8674&page=10


sei veramente disgustoso. in ogni senso e accezione del termine.


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Ottobre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Devo preparare l'esame di abilitazione a guida turistica a Mi...non immaginavo avessa così tanti monumenti....la prox volta provo l'esame x guida turistica a Gratosolio


milano è piena di monumenti!!
io da te non mi farei guidare neanche all'autogrill


----------



## soleluna80 (24 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> milano è piena di monumenti!!
> io da te non mi farei guidare neanche all'autogrill


 
Invece credo sia un lavoro adatto a me! Solo un neo: ho il senso dell'orientamento di un pinguino nel deserto...


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Ottobre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Invece credo sia un lavoro adatto a me! Solo un neo: ho il senso dell'orientamento di un pinguino nel deserto...


ma quindi sai bene le lingue?


----------



## soleluna80 (24 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma quindi sai bene le lingue?


 
quelle sì....linguista sugno


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Ottobre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> quelle sì....linguista sugno


brava..


----------



## soleluna80 (24 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> brava..


 laureata in francese


----------



## Old mirtilla (24 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> STAFF, VOGLIAMO INTERVENIRE O NO??


 
sulle mutande si è intervenuti subito, su insulti così pesanti e gratuiti no.... mah....


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Ottobre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> laureata in francese


mais moi aussi je parle le fracais tres bien.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	












je l'ai etudiè pour 5 annèes

mais je ne le parle jamais et je vais l'oublier

comprì?


----------



## soleluna80 (24 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> mais moi aussi je parle le fracais tres bien..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


comprì, comprì....oggi mi tocca pzza dei mercanti


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Ottobre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> comprì, comprì....oggi mi tocca pzza dei mercanti


che bello. effettivamente è un bel lavoro


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Ottobre 2008)

Donne.....
Siete la mia disperazione!
Purtroppo, parafrasando Maso, "Tra poco esco".
Bye bye


----------



## Old mirtilla (24 Ottobre 2008)

scusate, nn avevo visto l'infrazione in comunicazioni.....


----------



## Old mirtilla (24 Ottobre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Donne.....
> Siete la mia disperazione!
> Purtroppo, parafrasando Maso, "Tra poco esco".
> Bye bye


 
alce, ti hanno infrazionato di là.....


----------



## soleluna80 (24 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> che bello. effettivamente è un bel lavoro


dev'essere davvero bello. Purtroppo la selezione è durissima (anche giustamente) e ci sono tanti laureati in storia dell'arte e beni culturali che partono avvantaggiati


----------



## soleluna80 (24 Ottobre 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> alce, ti hanno infrazionato di là.....


 
sinceramente non ne ho capito il motivo...


----------



## Old mirtilla (24 Ottobre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> sinceramente non ne ho capito il motivo...


 
nemmeno io. o per lo meno è successo in qualche altro thread. Qui nn era intervenuto, mi pare.....


----------



## soleluna80 (24 Ottobre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Donne.....
> Siete la mia disperazione!
> Purtroppo, *parafrasando Maso, "Tra poco esco".*
> Bye bye


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Ottobre 2008)

*Maso*

Rispetto a tanti che fanno le peggio porcate ed escono dopo 2 / 3 anni questo almeno si è fatto 17 anni.


----------



## soleluna80 (24 Ottobre 2008)

*Asu*

Io e Bru siamo d'accordo x un cocktail una sera...ci stai???


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Ottobre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Io e Bru siamo d'accordo x un cocktail una sera...ci stai???


no


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Ottobre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> sinceramente non ne ho capito il motivo...


Sorvolando sul fatto che la questione di Insonne mi pare decisamente più grave, considero che l'avermi ripreso per la mia scorrettezza sia stato più che giusto.
In un ambiente dove si incontrano tante persone, è necessario che ci siano delle regole, tra le quali, per ragioni evidenti, quella di evitare di mettere in piazza conversazioni private. Questo deve valere al di là del contenuto di tali conversazioni, poichè non è possibile stabilire chi debba giudicare la divulgabilità o meno di certe cose, proprio in quanto patrimonio privato dei diretti coinvolti.
Qundi mi prendo le mie perchè me le sono meritate.
Ri- bye bye


----------



## soleluna80 (24 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> no


prrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!! Pazienza! Berremo alla facciazza tua!!


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Ottobre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> prrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!! Pazienza!


scherzo scemetta!!


----------



## soleluna80 (24 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> scherzo scemetta!!


 
Ah, volevo ben dire!


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Ottobre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Ah, volevo ben dire!


----------



## soleluna80 (24 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


>


 che culone!!! d'altronde da una tettona che mi potevo aspettare??????


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Ottobre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> che culone!!! d'altronde da una tettona che mi potevo aspettare??????


sai dove puoi ficcarti il cocktail con relativo ombrellino??


----------



## Old Alexantro (24 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> So già che qualche uomo s'irriterà ma ancora una volta , dopo mesi in questo forum e anni in altri, mi si conferma quanto ho sempre constatato: considero le donne veramente più malleabili, intelligenti, comprensive e capace di confrontarsi della maggioranza degli uomini che leggo. Ultima ,ma non certo per importanza, leggo decisamente una simpatia, un 'ironia e autoironia molto più al femminile che al maschile.
> Le donne hanno una capacità di mettersi in discussione, di esaminarsi e modificare le proprie opinioni che gli uomini veramente si sognano.


 punti di vista
vanno presi come tali
sulla capacita' di mettersi in discussione esaminando i problemi io la vedo piu come una sorta di autogiustificazione ai vari sbagli
difatti le donne cornificano xche poverine hanno i loro motivi
gli uomini perche sono dei maiali che pensano solo al sesso
le donne sono anche piu ipocrite degli uomini xche spesso e volentieri predicano bene ma razzolano malissimo


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Ottobre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> punti di vista
> vanno presi come tali
> sulla capacita' di mettersi in discussione esaminando i problemi io la vedo piu come una sorta di autogiustificazione ai vari sbagli
> difatti le donne cornificano xche poverine hanno i loro motivi
> ...


e ricordati che le nostre non sono bugie ma mancate verità


----------



## soleluna80 (24 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> e ricordati che le nostre non sono bugie ma mancate verità


----------



## Old Alexantro (24 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> e ricordati che le nostre non sono bugie ma mancate verità


 e non ci sono piu le mezze stagioni
e il futuro non e' piu quello di una volta
e se mia nonna aveva il pisello era mio nonno e cosi via
frasi fatte.....


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Ottobre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> e non ci sono piu le mezze stagioni
> e il futuro non e' piu quello di una volta
> e se mia nonna aveva il pisello era mio nonno e cosi via
> frasi fatte.....


minchia ripigliati!! era una battuta!!
mangiato pesante??


----------



## soleluna80 (24 Ottobre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> e non ci sono piu le mezze stagioni
> e il futuro non e' piu quello di una volta
> *e se mia nonna aveva il pisello era mio nonno e cosi via*
> frasi fatte.....


 













   bellisima! Io sapevo: se mio nonno aveva il troller era un tram


----------



## Old Alexantro (24 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> minchia ripigliati!! era una battuta!!
> mangiato pesante??


 perche le mie cosa sono scusa????  

	
	
		
		
	


	








secondo te mia nonna che ha il pisello sara' una cosa seria?


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Ottobre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> perche le mie cosa sono scusa????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


io citavo un pezzo della mannoia sul quale ho sempre riso proprio perchè mi sembra una cagata di frase
Se ho frainteso scusa


----------



## Old Alexantro (24 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io citavo un pezzo della mannoia sul quale ho sempre riso proprio perchè mi sembra una cagata di frase
> Se ho frainteso scusa


 non serbo rancore


----------



## Old Alexantro (24 Ottobre 2008)

comunque le donne a me piacciono di piu  degli uomini


----------



## Old Toujours (24 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> So già che qualche uomo s'irriterà ma ancora una volta , dopo mesi in questo forum e anni in altri, mi si conferma quanto ho sempre constatato: considero le donne veramente più malleabili, intelligenti, comprensive e capace di confrontarsi della maggioranza degli uomini che leggo. Ultima ,ma non certo per importanza, leggo decisamente una simpatia, un 'ironia e autoironia molto più al femminile che al maschile.
> Le donne hanno una capacità di mettersi in discussione, di esaminarsi e modificare le proprie opinioni che gli uomini veramente si sognano.
> E noto anche come questo mélange di ruoli e cambiamenti dei tempi abbia portato parecchi uomini ad avere assunto caratteristiche un tempo prettamente (e ingiustamente) considerate solo  femminili.
> Permalosità, totale chiusura al dialogo nel momento in cui non si ricevono i consensi ai quali si ambisce.
> ...


certo !!!


----------



## Old Alexantro (24 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Questo non vuol dire che non legga anche di uomini interessanti ma ,in tutta sincerità ,in netta minoranza.


 penso la stessa cosa a proposito di tradimenti
gli uomini che tradiscono sono in netta minoranza rispetto alle donne


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Ottobre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> penso la stessa cosa a proposito di tradimenti
> gli uomini che tradiscono sono in netta minoranza rispetto alle donne


----------



## Old Alexantro (24 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


>


oh capisco che hai come avatar le partigiane di pistoia ai tempi della resistenza
pero' potrei fare le stesse faccine a proposito del post che ha aperto sta discussione
sono punti di vista
io rispetto i vostri
voi rispettate i miei.....


----------



## Old Toujours (24 Ottobre 2008)

Un uomo onesto, un uomo probo,  
tralalalalla tralallaleru  
s'innamorò perdutamente  
d'una che non lo amava niente.  

Gli disse portami domani,  
tralalalalla tralallaleru  
gli disse portami domani  
il cuore di tua madre per i miei cani.  

Lui dalla madre andò e l'uccise,  
tralalalalla tralallaleru  
dal petto il cuore le strappò  
e dal suo amore ritornò.  

Non era il cuore, non era il cuore,  
tralalalalla tralallaleru  
non le bastava quell'orrore,  
voleva un'altra prova del suo cieco amore.  

Gli disse amor se mi vuoi bene,  
tralalalalla tralallaleru  
gli disse amor se mi vuoi bene,  
tagliati dei polsi le quattro vene.  

Le vene ai polsi lui si tagliò,  
tralalalalla tralallaleru  
e come il sangue ne sgorgò,  
correndo come un pazzo da lei tornò.  

Gli disse lei ridendo forte,  
tralalalalla tralallaleru  
gli disse lei ridendo forte,  
l'ultima tua prova sarà la morte.  

E mentre il sangue lento usciva,  
e ormai cambiava il suo colore,  
la vanità fredda gioiva,  
un uomo s'era ucciso per il suo amore.  

Fuori soffiava dolce il vento  
tralalalalla tralallaleru  
ma lei fu presa da sgomento,  
quando lo vide morir contento.  

Morir contento e innamorato,  
quando a lei niente era restato,  
non il suo amore, non il suo bene,  
ma solo il sangue secco delle sue vene.


----------



## Old giulia (24 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> So già che qualche uomo s'irriterà ma ancora una volta , dopo mesi in questo forum e anni in altri, mi si conferma quanto ho sempre constatato: considero le donne veramente più malleabili, intelligenti, comprensive e capace di confrontarsi della maggioranza degli uomini che leggo. Ultima ,ma non certo per importanza, leggo decisamente una simpatia, un 'ironia e autoironia molto più al femminile che al maschile.
> *Le donne hanno una capacità di mettersi in discussione, di esaminarsi e modificare le proprie opinioni che gli uomini veramente si sognano.*
> E noto anche come questo mélange di ruoli e cambiamenti dei tempi abbia portato parecchi uomini ad avere assunto caratteristiche un tempo prettamente (e ingiustamente) considerate solo femminili.
> Permalosità, totale chiusura al dialogo nel momento in cui non si ricevono i consensi ai quali si ambisce.
> ...


 
"De Bono ritiene che il pensiero razionale, ossia "verticale", abbia il difetto di non cercare nuove interpretazioni della realtà e, quindi, di non propiziare l'invenzione, ma solo l'elaborazione successiva di un'invenzione già fatta. Il pensiero che può portare alla creazione è il pensiero "laterale" che tiene conto della molteplicità di punti di vista da cui si può considerare un problema".

Questa particolarità di pensiero, appunto quello laterale, è molto più presente nelle donne che non negli uomini.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Ottobre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> Un uomo onesto, un uomo probo,
> tralalalalla tralallaleru
> s'innamorò perdutamente
> d'una che non lo amava niente.
> ...


 
bellissima


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Ottobre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> oh capisco che hai come avatar le partigiane di pistoia ai tempi della resistenza
> pero' potrei fare le stesse faccine a proposito del post che ha aperto sta discussione
> sono punti di vista
> io rispetto i vostri
> voi rispettate i miei.....


 Mi ponevo un problema matematico.


----------



## Nordica (24 Ottobre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> Un uomo onesto, un uomo probo,
> tralalalalla tralallaleru
> s'innamorò perdutamente
> d'una che non lo amava niente.
> ...


 
questa e la preferita di mio marito!


----------



## Old Alexantro (24 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi ponevo un problema matematico.


 cioe?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Ottobre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> cioe?


 Se le donne tradiscono più degli uomini e considerando equivalente la percentuale di gay in entrambe le categorie, calcolare con chi tradiscono le donne.
Risposta: forse ogni traditore ha più amanti traditrici?


----------



## Old Toujours (24 Ottobre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> "De Bono ritiene che il pensiero razionale, ossia "verticale", abbia il difetto di non cercare nuove interpretazioni della realtà e, quindi, di non propiziare l'invenzione, ma solo l'elaborazione successiva di un'invenzione già fatta. Il pensiero che può portare alla creazione è il pensiero "laterale" che tiene conto della molteplicità di punti di vista da cui si può considerare un problema".
> 
> Questa particolarità di pensiero, appunto quello laterale, è molto più presente nelle donne che non negli uomini.



... si vede che non si applicano allora


----------



## Old Alexantro (24 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se le donne tradiscono più degli uomini e considerando equivalente la percentuale di gay in entrambe le categorie, calcolare con chi tradiscono le donne.
> Risposta: forse ogni traditore ha più amanti traditrici?


 mi serve subito una mente superiore x capire tutto cio
ora vado a cercarla


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Ottobre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> mi serve subito una mente superiore x capire tutto cio
> ora vado a cercarla


 Il problema l'hai posto tu...non sai la soluzione?


----------



## Old Alexantro (24 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il problema l'hai posto tu...non sai la soluzione?


 ce l'ho qua nel taschino.......
ma la soluzione te la daro' domani


----------



## Mari' (24 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> bellissima


e' una delle mie preferite

http://nl.youtube.com/watch?v=nZ2vJGw-RhY


----------



## Old Toujours (24 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> bellissima











Ninna ha detto:


> questa e la preferita di mio marito!


mi spiace  

	
	
		
		
	


	







Mari' ha detto:


> e' una delle mie preferite
> 
> http://nl.youtube.com/watch?v=nZ2vJGw-RhY








 ciao Mari' ... premesso che nulla meglio dell'originale ... c'è anche una versione "sporca" di Morgan che a me non dispiace 

http://nl.youtube.com/watch?v=mf40y5j_0BM


----------



## Mari' (24 Ottobre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> mi spiace
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fabrizio e la sua voce (a volte tagliente) e' stato unico, direi mitico ... poi per il testo: E' il massimo!


----------



## Bruja (24 Ottobre 2008)

*!!!*



Alexantro ha detto:


> mi serve subito una mente superiore x capire tutto cio
> ora vado a cercarla


Tui finisci peggio di Diogene. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old unodinoi (26 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> So già che qualche uomo s'irriterà ma ancora una volta , dopo mesi in questo forum e anni in altri, mi si conferma quanto ho sempre constatato: considero le donne veramente più malleabili, intelligenti, comprensive e capace di confrontarsi della maggioranza degli uomini che leggo. Ultima ,ma non certo per importanza, leggo decisamente una simpatia, un 'ironia e autoironia molto più al femminile che al maschile.
> Le donne hanno una capacità di mettersi in discussione, di esaminarsi e modificare le proprie opinioni che gli uomini veramente si sognano.
> E noto anche come questo mélange di ruoli e cambiamenti dei tempi abbia portato parecchi uomini ad avere assunto caratteristiche un tempo prettamente (e ingiustamente) considerate solo femminili.
> Permalosità, totale chiusura al dialogo nel momento in cui non si ricevono i consensi ai quali si ambisce.
> ...


Ti quoto e ti do ragione in tutto e su tutta la linea.
Il punto FONDAMENTALE è che le donne di questo forum e dei forum in genere sono così appunto perchè frequentanti un forum ... un luogo virtuale.
Se tu mettessi queste donne insieme a dialogare una sera vedresti che non sarebbe così.
Cosa ha indossato? Ma come si è conciata? Ma la vedi che bottegaia? Noooooooooo quello smalto è proprio orribile!!!!
Guarda come si atteggia ... sicuramente vuol far colpo su quel ragazzo .... 
Mi ha guardato di traverso .........


























Chi non si riconosce in questa sceneggiata ........ secondo me non dice il vero!!!!
Allora come la mettiamo? Vedetevi, passate del tempo insieme ... state insieme tra donne e uomini insieme e modificherai il tuo pensiero.
Tra uomini queste cose non accadono! C'è un cameratismo non  contaminato da caxxate et similia.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Ottobre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Ti quoto e ti do ragione in tutto e su tutta la linea.
> Il punto FONDAMENTALE è che le donne di questo forum e dei forum in genere sono così appunto perchè frequentanti un forum ... un luogo virtuale.
> Se tu mettessi queste donne insieme a dialogare una sera vedresti che non sarebbe così.
> Cosa ha indossato? Ma come si è conciata? Ma la vedi che bottegaia? Noooooooooo quello smalto è proprio orribile!!!!
> ...


E' solo una provocazione, vero?
O frequenti ragazzine delle medie? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Guarda che è reato, eh.


----------



## Old oscar (27 Ottobre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Ti quoto e ti do ragione in tutto e su tutta la linea.
> Il punto FONDAMENTALE è che le donne di questo forum e dei forum in genere sono così appunto perchè frequentanti un forum ... un luogo virtuale.
> Se tu mettessi queste donne insieme a dialogare una sera vedresti che non sarebbe così.
> Cosa ha indossato? Ma come si è conciata? Ma la vedi che bottegaia? Noooooooooo quello smalto è proprio orribile!!!!
> ...


 
si, queste sono le ragazzine. 
Le più grandi invece 

- Dio, mio marito è così noioso, vuol sempre fare sesso e non capisce che a me non va più.
- Però, carino quel tipo, quasi quasi..........chissà a letto com'è.
- vi dico una cosa ma non ditelo a nessuno........." ho un'amante.sono così felice !.
- per il mio 40° compleanno vorrei un bel manzo con un " coso " così ( circa 30 cm, per intenderci ) 
- Voglio avere un bambino, mi manca solo un uomo con cui farlo, ma lo sto cercando.
- si, io mio marito lo lascerei anche, ma prima devo trovare un uomo per cui valfa la pena farlo.
- sapete una cosa, amiche, non sapevo che il sesso era così bello, con mio marito era una tale noia, con " Lui" invece, Dio, è uno spasso, mi tromba da dio.
- ..ed io che gli avevo dato tutto, e poi? vengo a sapere che non sono l'unica sua amante, ne ha altre due, oltre sua moglie......è proprio un bastardo, mi ha sempre presa in giro............però.........non riesco a mollarlo....ogni volta che mi dice " ho prenotato l'albergo, ci vediamo " corro da lui.
-semto la terra mancarmi da sotto i piedi, devo " darmi da fare ", sapete..ormai ho 35 anni, non ho più molto tempo.
- etc. etc.


eh si, che lo ammettiate o no è vero, il più grande interesse delle donne sono " gli uomini " gli altri intressi passano tutti in secondo piano, per noi invece ( noi uomini ) non è così.


----------



## Old unodinoi (27 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> si, queste sono le ragazzine.
> Le più grandi invece
> 
> - Dio, mio marito è così noioso, vuol sempre fare sesso e non capisce che a me non va più.
> ...


Avevo scritto un post serio e tu lo hai svaccato dicendo cose che provengono da TUE personalissime esperienze. Non attaccare così le donne! Io ho fatto considerazioni non animate da spirito di risentimento


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> si, queste sono le ragazzine.
> Le più grandi invece
> 
> - Dio, mio marito è così noioso, vuol sempre fare sesso e non capisce che a me non va più.
> ...


cercavo la vignetta di quello con l'orchite ma non la trovo...
fai come se l' avessi postata


----------



## Old oscar (27 Ottobre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Avevo scritto un post serio e tu lo hai svaccato dicendo cose che provengono da TUE personalissime esperienze. Non attaccare così le donne! Io ho fatto considerazioni non animate da spirito di risentimento


 
non sono per nulla risentito, anzi.

E non mi sembra di averlo svaccato. Mi sembra di averlo " ampliato " ma forse mi sbaglio.


----------



## Old oscar (27 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> cercavo la vignetta di quello con l'orchite ma non la trovo...
> fai come se l' avessi postata


sai che non ho capito nulla ? cosa è l'orchite ?


----------



## Bruja (27 Ottobre 2008)

*oscar*



oscar ha detto:


> sai che non ho capito nulla ? cosa è l'orchite ?


Qualcosa che a noi viene per procura nel leggere la standardizzazione del frusto e trito nel valutare l'universo femminile.
Allego campione
Bruja


----------



## Old oscar (27 Ottobre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Qualcosa che a noi viene per procura nel leggere la standardizzazione del frusto e trito nel valutare l'universo femminile.
> Allego campione
> Bruja


carina come battuta, si, davvero carina, devo ammetterlo
brava Asudem ( o medusa, se preferisci )


----------



## La Lupa (27 Ottobre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Qualcosa che a noi viene per procura nel leggere la standardizzazione del frusto e trito nel valutare l'universo femminile.
> Allego campione
> Bruja








Da te non me lo sarei mai aspettato!


----------



## Old unodinoi (27 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' solo una provocazione, vero?
> O frequenti ragazzine delle medie?
> 
> 
> ...


Non è una provocazione e non ho tempo di frequentare le 30/40 enni figurati se riesco a frequentare le ragazzine.


----------



## Minerva (27 Ottobre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Non è una provocazione e non ho tempo di frequentare le 30/40 enni figurati se riesco a frequentare le ragazzine.


 magari son ricordi.


----------



## Old unodinoi (27 Ottobre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> magari son ricordi.


sì dell'altro ieri


----------



## Bruja (27 Ottobre 2008)

*La Lupa*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Da te non me lo sarei mai aspettato!


Vostra Maestà Imperiale, non si può vivere sempre di etichetta di corte!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ossequi a Napoleon e famiglia 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old geisha (28 Ottobre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Ti quoto e ti do ragione in tutto e su tutta la linea.
> Il punto FONDAMENTALE è che le donne di questo forum e dei forum in genere sono così appunto perchè frequentanti un forum ... un luogo virtuale.
> Se tu mettessi queste donne insieme a dialogare una sera vedresti che non sarebbe così.
> Cosa ha indossato? Ma come si è conciata? Ma la vedi che bottegaia? Noooooooooo quello smalto è proprio orribile!!!!
> ...





oscar ha detto:


> si, queste sono le ragazzine.
> Le più grandi invece
> 
> - Dio, mio marito è così noioso, vuol sempre fare sesso e non capisce che a me non va più.
> ...


 
Son sconvolta avete un quadro delle donne sconcertante.........
Mi sorge spontanea la domanda ma che donne frequentate???????


----------



## brugola (28 Ottobre 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> Son sconvolta avete un quadro delle donne sconcertante.........
> *Mi sorge spontanea la domanda ma che donne frequentate*???????


le femmine da trombare e le donne con le quali parlare.
geisha..devi starmi più attenta. Non puoi perdere le lezioni..


----------



## Old geisha (28 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> le femmine da trombare e le donne con le quali parlare.
> geisha..devi starmi più attenta. Non puoi perdere le lezioni..


hai ragione sono un poco distratta ultimamente......... ho tanti pensieri per la testa ......


----------



## Old irresponsabile (28 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> si, queste sono le ragazzine.
> Le più grandi invece
> 
> - Dio, mio marito è così noioso, vuol sempre fare sesso e non capisce che a me non va più.
> ...


----------

